# When Does Charging Start At Calais Aire?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

As the title says!

I know it is free in winter and about €7 in summer (rip off!). But does anyone know when charging starts in the year?

David


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Easter, got 'done' on Tuesday :roll: 

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

7 Euro's to park up right by the ferry a rip off??? I dont think so. Why should we expect to get it for free??

I would say its pretty good value. Think what you have to pay for an overnight CAR park in the UK.

The Council in Calais have provided a VERY useful facility for everyones use. I for one do not object to paying for the convenience.

If you dont like it, USE A CAMP SITE!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Must add, I wasn't on the 'aire' but on the yacht basin, same thing though. 

tony


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Calm down MrPlodd (if, in fact, that is your real name, which I somehow doubt). 

France has a different culture for motorhomes compared to than the UK. Aires are a trade-off between a town or village attracting you to hopefully spend money and you wanting a safe, well-located parking spot with basic facilities (for which a reasonable charge is fair).

Having used many, many aires I can judge which offer value and which do not. Calais, in my opinion, and judged in the round, is not worth €7 when compared to other aires.

So I will not be staying there next week and so I won't be spending money in Calais. 

David


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I find that almost no where in France is a rip off.
Just because you don't want to pay anything it's not a rip off its 
Really you wanting something on the cheep instead of being fair and 
Paying your way as most of the population has to.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MrPlodd

Not a real name???

How dare you very dare you

Of course it is

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

that's ok David you're welcome. :wink: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Calais aires are worth it, for the number of quality restaurants in the vicinity.  

tony


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Calais Aires*



Stay at the "Cite de Europe" quite and safe and FREE, large Cariffour just a few steps away.

Paul and Ann


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rip Off!*

No it's not a rip off and I always use either the sea front or the Marina first and last night.We have a cracking meal in Le Detroit(opp Marina) 7euro's to park for 24 hours.Pay that for two hours in most British towns and you won't be able to park a Motorhome!I once parked on the Sea front aire next to a guy in a new £60k Motorhome who proudly told me he did'nt pay for any Aire unless he had to!They'l leave a ticket on the screen if you are'nt in your Van.Ignore it !I was so annoyed!If everyone did that they will be closing the Aires down.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I am consistently puzzled by the idea that we should evade payment due in foreign places. We've met many for whom it seems to be sport called 'getting away without paying'. 

Try parking on Dover seafront overnight - it's free, but woe betide you should you still be there without a ticket at 09.10 the following morning! You will pay way more than 7euros believe me. 

Whatever happened to integrity?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> I am consistently puzzled by the idea that we should evade payment due in foreign places.


I'm similarly puzzled, certainly where sums of a few Euros are concerned. But to be fair, us Brits are not the worst offenders, we've witnessed many instances where French motorhomers have gone to unbelievable lengths to avoid paying as little as 5 Euros. 8O

An amusing incident we witnessed last year whilst on Calais aire was when the "rent collector" turned up early on his evening rounds. The hurried exodus of (mainly French) M/Hs was worth seeing, but even better when they found another "rent collector" blocking the aire entrance and charging them as they left. :lol: :lol: :lol:

We're all eager to see more UK towns providing overnight stops for M/Hs, so why would we want to avoid paying a perfectly reasonable overnight charge in France by driving on at 10pm and off at 6am or parking free in some isolated car park with no facilities?

Barmy I call it, antisocial and ungrateful some others would say. :wink:


----------

